# thc tomatoes



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

hey everybody,  I did remeber  I was 13 year old, i met my best friend s dad
my best friend is in jail now,  bless his heart to have joint every x mas behind the slammer  

anyway  his dad, showed us tomatoes,  asked us to eat it,  we ate it  i feel little bit buzzed, im like what is that?  he showed us, he grew tomatoes and mj crop on each rows, one mj, one tomato then one mj, next is tomato on each row its about 8 row, in his backyard, he told us he grew these for 5 years he need us the youngs to eat it see if we get any buzz, we did got buzz, i said how ya do that?  he grew it that way, and he said 5 years more these tomatoes will be hybrid with thc after veg. we was like dawg,  next thing we knew his dad called me I ate the pizza,  I knew where it came from, it was soo smoooth baked after ate it,  i was full and good high  thats nice, i just want put that in the journal, its good techique, but take long time. hes good man, hes in va now..... (sniff) miss his food, not miss him! lol


----------



## Megatron (Jul 15, 2008)

Tamacco!!!!!! Lmfao


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Man I got my plants growing with Tomatos to hide the smell. Man my wife is going to be pissed at me. lol. Man whats in those Tomatos. lol


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

isnt that impossible for a tomatoe pl;ant after five years of lettin them cross pollinate with marijuana generation after generation that they would be hybrid tomatoes with characteristics of Mary jane?  i mean why did the tomatoe plant and how did it only take on one characteristic of the MJ plant and that it bein the one that matters  only? i mean wat are the odds of this with out some high tech science lab and a couple highly educated people.
  i aint in no way callin u a liar i myself am just skeptic i guess sems too good to be true maybe? but if so then  wow i wish i could do it with a whole variuety of fruits and vegies.   good way to get ur rebellious teenage kids full of angst to eat their veggies tho  lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with zip...It seems as if a plant could be hybridized with only one of the traits, then why are we just hearing of it??? There's just no way IMO, that's my two cents...but i may be wrong, could be the best maters in the south...I really wish a Mod would spread some light on this...


----------



## lyfr (Jul 15, 2008)

power of suggestion ?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

actually 10 years to have tomatos hybrid and enough for adults to get high by eating it, or make a sauce out of it, with very low heat only..

that is what I would love to do when i get the chance, i need do that but wrong time wrong place, I only get right time and right place just to grow and breed some little.  but I would love to do this  I gotta get solar panels on my roof first, and do better hidden setups to last me a life!   that is when I can do it and see it again 
yes it works,  check with college students that know more about it
I have heard about squash, but, I havent seen it, tomatoes I did saw it I did taste it, very sweet and very good!



			
				zipflip said:
			
		

> isnt that impossible for a tomatoe pl;ant after five years of lettin them cross pollinate with marijuana generation after generation that they would be hybrid tomatoes with characteristics of Mary jane?  i mean why did the tomatoe plant and how did it only take on one characteristic of the MJ plant and that it bein the one that matters  only? i mean wat are the odds of this with out some high tech science lab and a couple highly educated people.
> i aint in no way callin u a liar i myself am just skeptic i guess sems too good to be true maybe? but if so then  wow i wish i could do it with a whole variuety of fruits and vegies.   good way to get ur rebellious teenage kids full of angst to eat their veggies tho  lol


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Man I got my plants growing with Tomatos to hide the smell. Man my wife is going to be pissed at me. lol. Man whats in those Tomatos. lol




how long did ya keep that going in your backyard? how long? im sure everybody wanna know lololol i saw for myself when i was kid, i love em
its like once a time for me and everybody,   sad i know cuz of law and blah thats is a REAL abusive to everybody here and plants too vegtables too curse that FDA


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> how long did ya keep that going in your backyard? how long? im sure everybody wanna know lololol i saw for myself when i was kid, i love em
> its like once a time for me and everybody, sad i know cuz of law and blah thats is a REAL abusive to everybody here and plants too vegtables too curse that FDA


 

Out door growing for 3 months only and I tasted one of the tomatos yesterday man it tasted better then store baught but no THC affects noticed... Man if it does the is going to kick my *******.. lol

Thanks for your post another thing we can debate with.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 15, 2008)

My dad crossed bell peppers and chili peppers by mistake one year. He grew them right next to each other and when he took a nice big bite out of a bell pepper he damn near set his mouth on fire. It does work but i dunno bout mj + tomatos.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

... :**:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

We need a pro opion like Massproducer or Potus or Hick.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

Megatron said:
			
		

> Tamacco!!!!!! Lmfao


gotta love the simpsons....goes great with pot !!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

hey I tryed to google  " Tomato passion"  could not find THC tomatos..Leave it to a 13 year old to teach me...where can I get seads?  I live in USA


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> hey I tryed to google " Tomato passion" could not find THC tomatos..Leave it to a 13 year old to teach me...where can I get seads? I live in USA


tomato passion ???lololololol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

LMFAO....You're great 4u2


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> hey I tryed to google " Tomato passion" could not find THC tomatos..Leave it to a 13 year old to teach me...where can I get seads? I live in USA


 

Could you imagine the thc tomato on hamburgers. YUM. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Could you imagine the thc tomato on hamburgers. YUM. lol


 
yeah in a drive threw..lol..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

what about a BLT...lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks friends now Im going to Burger King


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> what about a BLT...lol


 
Now thats a USA HAMBUGER. lol


----------



## someguy (Jul 15, 2008)

man just got munchies for no reason... i hate tomatoes but those sound good!


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes I'll take  a double double with a side of Og Kush onion rings......


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 16, 2008)

here i was wondering why my kids looked recked tonight after that Salad. no wonder why they destroyed the icecreamcake


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> here i was wondering why my kids looked recked tonight after that Salad. no wonder why they destroyed the icecreamcake


 
:rofl:


----------



## Firepower (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats like saying that if you have an orange tree next to tomatoes for 10 years you will have some sort of a citrus tomatoe? lol.. i dont think is in any way possible, how do you think the THC is created by the MJ plant, its just way too many characteristics that the tomatoe plant wont be able to duplicate in order to start making any kind of THC. but thats jkust my 2 cents  :aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> here i was wondering why my kids looked recked tonight after that Salad. no wonder why they destroyed the icecreamcake


 


:headbang2: :headbang2: :yay:  lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Thats like saying that if you have an orange tree next to tomatoes for 10 years you will have some sort of a citrus tomatoe? lol.. i dont think is in any way possible, how do you think the THC is created by the MJ plant, its just way too many characteristics that the tomatoe plant wont be able to duplicate in order to start making any kind of THC. but thats jkust my 2 cents :aok:


 

How would I check the trichs to know when my tomato was ready?..lol..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> How would I check the trichs to know when my tomato was ready?..lol..


 

SOUNDS TASTY!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Jul 16, 2008)

Its not possible.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Its not possible.


 


Where are your facts explain buddy so we can learn more.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

yall know macdonalds has that special sauce.. alot of places around here stopped giving tomatoes because they all of the people getting sick from them, or were they getting sick? they just wanna keep those special tomatoes for them selves..


----------



## Growdude (Jul 16, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Where are your facts explain buddy so we can learn more.


 
Im not sure what facts are available to prove you you cant cross pollinate tomatoes and mj.

But I think its like me saying I crossed my cat and my dog and when someone says "it cant be done" I say where your facts to disprove it.

But who knows I suppose.
Dupont has come out with some amazing break thru's,  "better living thru chemestry"


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2008)

living proof that duPont works wonders...they took some dacron (kinda like what is stretchy bout bra makin material) and the docs put it in my heart for an interior heart wall....and dayum that was high tech back in the late eighties, and i know carrots love tomatoes (companion gardening).  But i will never swollow this "story" bout thc tomatoes, cross breeding between families is one thing...like dif strains of tomatoes, but not gonna beleive your high was any more than suggestive.
You got to know if it was done, it would be  being done as we type here.
love the thread tho............


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> yall know macdonalds has that special sauce.. alot of places around here stopped giving tomatoes because they all of the people getting sick from them, or were they getting sick? they just wanna keep those special tomatoes for them selves..


 
Yeah that special sauce..lol..and now they are sayN its not even tomatos...hELL THEY DONT KNOW..but there is something with that special sauce tho..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Its not possible.


 
:doh: ...duh.. just playN with jerret...or who ever started his thread... 



.


----------



## thief (Jul 16, 2008)

well they supposedly put a flounder gene into a tomato to make them more cold hardy an they put wierd genes into some salmon to make em grow 4 times faster and bigger. but if sumone had of crossed mj&tomato the seeds wood be high dollar and very advertized. the seed sellers wood b rakeing in the $$


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2008)

damn the past week ive been wondering if i got that salamalnolia **.... ive had all the signs it sucks i eat alot so i can pinpoint it but i know im sick as a dog. about the tomatoe thing wouldent it be possible to graft a pot plant to tomatoe plant, i dont know if it would grow thc but i think that can be done.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey toke my wife thought she had it almost two weeks ago. if your like she was i feel for ya. she had something bad for about 4 days.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

just grow em in same bed but tomatos seeds we must keep it for next grow that way extra hybrid with mj plants than to deal with 10 years  that what i would like to check it out when i get the time.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

my best friend s dad explained to me it takes 10 years... so next seeds from tomatos and plant it with same bedding with mj plants, and grow from there, it will be good enogh cuz tomato mother grew it with mj for 10 years 
I would like to learn something about better way to deal with this than 10 years?



			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> living proof that duPont works wonders...they took some dacron (kinda like what is stretchy bout bra makin material) and the docs put it in my heart for an interior heart wall....and dayum that was high tech back in the late eighties, and i know carrots love tomatoes (companion gardening).  But i will never swollow this "story" bout thc tomatoes, cross breeding between families is one thing...like dif strains of tomatoes, but not gonna beleive your high was any more than suggestive.
> You got to know if it was done, it would be  being done as we type here.
> love the thread tho............


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Im not sure what facts are available to prove you you cant cross pollinate tomatoes and mj.
> 
> But I think its like me saying I crossed my cat and my dog and when someone says "it cant be done" I say where your facts to disprove it.
> 
> ...


 


All right bro why don't you do a study and come back with facts and when my plants mature & flower around the tomato plants I'll get to MP with results.


Sounds like we got a good debate started. LOL


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok i just did a search on cross breeding plants and seen something that said if you plant hot peppers near tomatos the seeds could produce a warmer tomato, just what i read.. i don't know if its true just puttin it out there.. i don't think it can be done but i know nothing about it.  im gonna try a mix of strawberry bannana trees next year. jk


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 16, 2008)

If this was true then there would be a flock of Tomato's High going around town for yrs now and wouldn't have to grow to smoke !!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 16, 2008)

:shocked:   :shocked:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok i just did a search on cross breeding plants and seen something that said if you plant hot peppers near tomatos the seeds could produce a warmer tomato, just what i read.. i don't know if its true just puttin it out there.. i don't think it can be done but i know nothing about it. im gonna try a mix of strawberry bannana trees next year. jk


 

I would cross...bluebarry..X..pinnapple:hubba: would that be a blueapple..or a barrypine...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

how did they get a pineapple? is that a cross between a pine tree and an apple tree?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> :shocked:   :shocked:


 

LOL


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I would cross...bluebarry..X..pinnapple:hubba: would that be a blueapple..or a barrypine...


 

That would be some tasty stuff. Oh man with some Vodka oh ya!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup..your right papabeach1..I had this girl by a Tomato for ten weeks...what ya think?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yup..your right papabeach1..I had this girl by a Tomato for ten weeks...what ya think?


 

LOL


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Them are the reddest buds I ever seen, Hey anyone wanna buy a bridge? it's in brooklyn ny. 5,000.00 cash.
puff


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

ROLMAO



I love you poppabeach1


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*:watchplant: I was picking some tomatoes for lunch and noticed this odd parasitic growth emminating from the top of one tomatoe.  It's not a fungus, tastes really good in a bong and smells vaguely familiar  :hubba: *

*I took a couple pics, to give you an idea    *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

now thats a thc tomatoe hahaha.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Makes for a tasty salad too :rofl:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:watchplant: I was picking some tomatoes for lunch and noticed this odd parasitic growth emminating from the top of one tomatoe. It's not a fungus, tastes really good in a bong and smells vaguely familiar :hubba: *
> 
> *I took a couple pics, to give you an idea  *


 

Where do I get one at ? LOL  J/k


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Where do I get one at ? LOL J/k


 
*Well, I just ate that one, very tasty BTW :rofl:*

*If I get more, perhaps I'll clone them  :farm:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Well, I just ate that one, very tasty BTW :rofl:*
> 
> *If I get more, perhaps I'll clone them :farm:*


 

:rofl: :rofl: :fly: :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*  :doh: I probably shoudnt have eaten those seeds, dang :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:watchplant: I was picking some tomatoes for lunch and noticed this odd parasitic growth emminating from the top of one tomatoe. It's not a fungus, tastes really good in a bong and smells vaguely familiar :hubba: *
> 
> *I took a couple pics, to give you an idea  *


 


Its a Toomer..lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah that's great... This thread's been a good laugh...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 21, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * :doh: I probably shoudnt have eaten those seeds, dang :hubba: *


 
Are u looking for them now ? Pick, squash,mush, There u might fine those seeds:hubba: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Are u looking for them now ? Pick, squash,mush, There u might fine those seeds:hubba: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 
*No, I didnt bother to look for them,   :rofl:*
*but if I wanted too, I know where they went, eh :rofl:*


----------



## dagnar (Aug 21, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I agree with zip...It seems as if a plant could be hybridized with only one of the traits, then why are we just hearing of it??? There's just no way IMO, that's my two cents...but i may be wrong, could be the best maters in the south...I really wish a Mod would spread some light on this...



I attempted to graft cannabis sprout to a tomato sprout the graft worked but the plant died might try it again some day.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yup..your right papabeach1..I had this girl by a Tomato for ten weeks...what ya think?



guess what! I checked my bestfriend s dad,  he told me it has to be hertiage tomatoes, im glad he told me and clear this up, yes it will work on heritage tomatoes :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

was  out  picking  toms  today..and  thaught  of  this  old  thread  thaught  i  better  throw  it  back  up...*poppabeach*..i  know  ya  around  again...remember this  fun?:rofl:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 30, 2009)

it got me to think about this to grow some down here in the mountain mofo it gonna be crazy garden this time I tell ya lol...


----------



## zipflip (Dec 30, 2009)

> it got me to think about this to grow some down here in the mountain mofo it gonna be crazy garden this time I tell ya lol...


 :watchplant:  i wanna see sum THC tomatoes PB :aok:


----------



## NewGrowerUSA (Mar 11, 2013)

Just joined this forum when I did a Google search for "Can MJ and Tomatoes Cross-Pollinate?".....Still looking into that, but, wanted to post my experience with a garden I once had.....I planted some tomatoes and jalopenos in my garden I once had down in Texas several years ago.  My dad (who has a VERY green thumb) told me to be careful not to plant them too close together because the tomatoes will get spicey.....Didn't give it much thought but I be damned if they weren't hot when they matured!  Heard MANY old timers talk about that since then.....It DOES happen, so MAYBE there IS something to this MJ/Tomatoe-cross story.....Will know soon enough....I have tomatoe plants and MJ plants together in the same grow room right now....will keep you all updated on what happens.....:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

Im sorry...Im a stay with it cant be done...Honestly my friend...I have tried grafting them togather many times...I have grafted many plants including MJ...Best Luck on search...please come back and let us know your findings...oh and welcome to the passion

:48:

ps.....I miss *pappabeach*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

:rofl:

who remembers when *Pappabeach *wanted to change his name on account security????.....He asked that the ( 1 ) be added:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

Dam  Bro....you pulling up some old memories and old friends...

:bong:


----------

